# Any crab sightings?



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Wanted to see of any of you founder guys seeing any blue crabs yet? Thanks


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I've seen lots of them but 90% of the big males have little females under them right now.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've seen a ton them to.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

I believe those females are about to shed when you the males over them.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

TurtleLA said:


> I believe those females are about to shed when you the males over them.


Thats what I was about to say. This is how I get my soft shell crabs...


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Hotsoup, how do you keep them alive until they shed? Livewell?


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

TurtleLA said:


> Hotsoup, how do you keep them alive until they shed? Livewell?


Every one I have ever picked up with a male on top was already soft....now keep in mind I dont live at the beach so this info is subjective of course.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm no expert either but I think the male scoops up the females right after they shed.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Males emit a scent to attract the virgin females they get together she sheds they mate and he continues to protect her (hold her) until the new shell hardens. Pretty sure females only mate once in life span. If you have ever seen a female that has a v shaped flap instead of a capital bldg flap she is the unbred (virgin) female. Big males are used as bait to catch crabs that are about to shed(soft shell crabs). The females are then put in a holding tank and watched around the clock to be harvested soft. All soft shell crabs are females. Male do molt but it is done in a place where he feels safe.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

You can also look at their back fin. If you see pink to a red line inside the fin, it's shedding real soon. Used to shed them in tanks during the summers at my families summer home just so I could pay for gas and food so I didn't have to get a real job. Needless to say I didn't get much sleep.


----------



## vietvet (Nov 11, 2007)

That's the way we used to check them back in the day...look for "red-liners"....That red/pink line you see in the perimeter of the swimming fin (last one that is shaped like a paddle) is actually the new soft swimming fin with a fringe of red hair along the edge which is visible if the paddle fin is held up to a strong light (or sun). When that forms the crab is close to shedding. Seems like we took turns getting up every two hours to check the shedding tanks. I think also around the full moon was a good time and also something about grinding up some 'Jimmies" (male crabs) to kick start the shed...maybe I'm just dreaming that last part....been quite awhile ago......


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Never heard of grinding up male crabs. I'd seperate the ones that were about to shed so the others wouldn't eat them. I'd lay pvc tubing that they would crawl into that would speed it up.


----------



## fangard (May 7, 2012)

Read Beautiful Swimmers. Tells you everything you want to know about the biology of crabs. Great read.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

They were extremely thick last night.


----------

